# Best suited wheels for the TT - Post your pics



## Sheard_uk (Oct 25, 2009)

Im in the market for some new alloys, im currently running standard audi 17" and would like to know & see some after market alloys. 

Wheels can make or break a car, even one as great as the TT so im going to consider all the options and colours.

My TT is silver so would be interested to see if anyone has upgraded their tt with black or grey alloys :mrgreen:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Lots of posts on this topic.

Its probably best to have a look on the thread....pic of the day.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=131744

Full of photos of members cars with all sorts of wheels.

Saj


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

BBS LM:










BBS Super RS:










OZ Opera II










yes I feel like a dirty whore now but that's ok


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No need for pic's as the best suited wheels fort a TT are the ones you like best on your car. Simple really. :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

which are up for sale in a few weeks lol

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Neb said:


> BBS LM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Both awesome wheels.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I always thought Audi did a good job in wheel choice and stuck with What it came with:-


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

les said:


> No need for pic's as the best suited wheels fort a TT are the ones you like best on your car. Simple really. :wink:


1960's wire spoked rims wouldn't suit a TT, no matter how much you liked them. I think a lot of the 'famous' wheels on here (such as BBS LMs) are desirable because of what they are, rather than how well they suit the bauhaus design of the TT. I think people who like those wheels would put them on any VAG car they owned. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not what the OP asked for.

If it comes down to suiting the TTs design, I'd say the V6 wheels are the best ones I've seen. Slab-sided, monolithic pieces of aluminium, very much designed to match the clean-cut vision of the future that the TT fits into so well.

<edit> Agree with shao_khan... Audi understood the design of their car better than anyone. Those wheels suit the simplicity of the cars shape, although I'd prefer them in silver.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Spandex said:


> I think people who like those wheels would put them on any VAG car they owned. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not what the OP asked for.
> 
> If it comes down to suiting the TTs design, I'd say the V6 wheels are the best ones I've seen. Slab-sided, monolithic pieces of aluminium, very much designed to match the clean-cut vision of the future that the TT fits into so well.


Totally agree with both these comments.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Spandex said:


> If it comes down to suiting the TTs design, I'd say the V6 wheels are the best ones I've seen. Slab-sided, monolithic pieces of aluminium, very much designed to match the clean-cut vision of the future that the TT fits into so well.


I'm slightly biased but I couldnt agree more - thats why i'm struggling to find a wheel I like 'enough' to warrant replacing my standard ones 

Saj


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

If I was to only stick with OEM wheels, I'd either get the 18" euro fat 5's (5x112) or these in 19's


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow I love these wheels. Just founds a set on Ebay for £500! Just need to find out how much the adapters are.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

leedo said:


> Wow I love these wheels. Just founds a set on Ebay for £500! Just need to find out how much the adapters are.


H&R adapters are around £127 a pair, I can supply


----------



## iTTaliano (May 17, 2007)

Audi R8 Reps. Great in a flood situation too! :lol:


----------



## jamie tt (May 8, 2009)




----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> If I was to only stick with OEM wheels, I'd either get the 18" euro fat 5's (5x112) or these in 19's


 I am trying to keep her looking oem and am running these in 19". I must say that you have impeckable taste... :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bobski said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > If I was to only stick with OEM wheels, I'd either get the 18" euro fat 5's (5x112) or these in 19's
> ...


are those 19's expensive?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Either way they look amazing.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

JNmercury00 said:


> are those 19's expensive?


 These ones are Italian 19" reps which look as the original RSTT wheels in 18". Unfortunatly you cant buy them anymore.



Neb said:


> Either way they look amazing.


 Very kind of you .


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

These are user friendly everyday wheels or its the BBS like the ones in the pictour 4 me..










Rich.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just love being a pic whore










OEM BBS, not everyones cup of tea but me likee


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL ME TO MORE MORE MORE!!
Rich


Matt B said:


> Just love being a pic whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok maybe a couple :lol:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice mate your wheels are nice BBs?
Rich.


Matt B said:


> Ok maybe a couple :lol:


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

All I need are spacers and lowered.

BBS LM 19


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Excuse the high (US standard height) stance, but I've always been a fan of classic 5-spokes.










better on the 05 with eibach springs. (but lousy pic)










cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LMs get my vote but CH and Sportec mono 10s also look well www.xtr.mk.uk/TTQSVSTTR


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

My choice


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

If you like the oem route maybe try the votex?

Mine are 18s.


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Although want the super RS's


----------



## aleach1728 (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> My choice


I love this car  Are those rims the 8.5 or the 9j ones?? Also whats your coilover spec?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

pm'd you mate.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

18" rs4's. custom respray.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

The best suited??

Love the shape of these Merc Alphards:









Love Porka Splits on this Cab:









& mine. Suit the style of my car well:


----------



## MAD4TT (Nov 7, 2008)

i think R8 style looks good on tt's to...


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

R8 silvers 18's


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> I've always been a fan of classic 5-spokes.
> 
> cheers


!00% agree with you there, can't believe no one has posted RS6s

Come on Matt, where are you?


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Tim G said:


> The best suited??
> 
> Love Porka Splits on this Cab:
> 
> ...


I love the porka rims, how much would a set of them set me back? Could be what I've been thinking about...

As for your car, it's the sex tbh, looks so purposeful


----------



## Sheard_uk (Oct 25, 2009)

silverbadger said:


> All I need are spacers and lowered.
> 
> BBS LM 19


Hey nice wheels what size are they and whats the make, are they replicas or the really BBS LM.
Does the LM stand for anything


----------



## jv1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Le Mans


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

triplefan said:


> !00% agree with you there, can't believe no one has posted RS6s
> 
> Come on Matt, where are you?




















Personally don't think they are the best, but go with my car at the mo. Every car is different. Somethingelse for the mix anyway.


----------



## RichTT. (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

L9WTT said:


> My choice


any1 know what these wheels are ?

cheers


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

believe they're off of an A3. 19" 2-piece wheel


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Neb said:


> believe they're off of an A3. 19" 2-piece wheel


Yes, and from other 5x112 fit Audis too, so come in various ET's.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the best two wheels for the mk1 TT are RS4s or Quattro sports, but then everyone has different taste in wheels


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

i know, its on standard springs etc, but i am no spring chicken anymore [excuse the punn] so i needs my comfort! :lol: 
A...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

anthony_m said:


> i know, its on standard springs etc, but i am no spring chicken anymore [excuse the punn] so i needs my comfort! :lol:
> A...


Nice to see another spoilerless TT owner, looks good in denim blue without the spoiler


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

QS wheels:










/thead


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> anthony_m said:
> 
> 
> > i know, its on standard springs etc, but i am no spring chicken anymore [excuse the punn] so i needs my comfort! :lol:
> ...


hi andy,
yes, not many spoilerless versions around so quite unique i guess!
A...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Quite enjoying my Kahn RSC2s










But Oettingers look cool as well (hope you don't mind Cam  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Ronal QS alloys/replicas or RS4 style alloys/replicas. BBS LM also look great.

Doug


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

18in OZ Vela II. 8x18 front, 9x18 rear.










cheers


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

iTTaliano said:


> Audi R8 Reps. Great in a flood situation too! :lol:


these are what im gonna be puttin on my audi. imma get the gun metal machined finished though. but this is a really cool picture by the way haha


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

R8 Reps but only in 19's and in Black for me - just like mine!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wheels make or break the car, get it wrong and it will ruin the tt. I few on here have it so wrong imo. Do something different but its gotta work


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

18'' oz super t's ,not a best looking wheels,but i can't afford real bbs lm's at the moment :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Kazinak: at least your wheels are in keeping with the Ur Quattro style. It struck me the other day that I guess the QS Ronal design is supposed to be an updated version of the original 20V Quattro efforts. Is this a sensible assumption?

Doug


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

V6 oem
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3129


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

heres my bbs rs2 chrome powder coated with polished lip


----------



## TTRampage (Apr 10, 2009)

That's what I like about this forum, everyone has their own ideas on how to modify their car. In my opinion on a design as good as the TT when it is lowered and has 18/19" rims then 90% of the time they will all look good whatever alloys you decide on. I like the OEM look so went down the apex springs with new style RS4 on my black TTR (I would upload pictures but not sure how). Having said that about the oem I think both the merc alloys and in particular the black TTR with the porka rims looks sweet!!

Gregg


----------



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

MAD4TT said:


> i think R8 style looks good on tt's to...


OMG please tell me where I can get a set of these with the red on??? love love love them


----------



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> R8 Reps but only in 19's and in Black for me - just like mine!!


Where can I find black reps like this online??


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

jaydav2306 said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > R8 Reps but only in 19's and in Black for me - just like mine!!
> ...


google search audi r8 replica wheels... endless sites


----------



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah I did but could not find any that are half decent like them!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They're all too flat.

I'm trying to find a set of wheels that have a low offset and bow out. Neb's current wheels are the closet I've seen to what I want, but they are too big (18" is a must for a daily round here), and I'm not too keen on the text on the spoke.

Sorta like the M6 wheels, but probably at least one more spoke:









Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

murkedTT said:


> jaydav2306 said:
> 
> 
> > UKRPG said:
> ...


I was very lucky - I've only seen these at theTTshop - they're Italian imports but hold on to your hat .....

With Falken 452's they're £1300 a set but thats probably why they look better than other R8 wheels :?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Lm's in Black


----------



## perthshirett (Nov 17, 2009)

love the bentey wheels dont have pics but u know what i mean on the wish list


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Gotta love an LM, universally good looking wheel..


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

stefan said:


> V6 oem
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3129


Love my V6 wheels too...


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Bentley's 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

chris_p said:


> If you like the oem route maybe try the votex?
> 
> Mine are 18s.


i want i want i want! do they do 19's?


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Got very similar ones to the above on mine. 19's. Alessio Sport.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oo love the r8 style too..and these.... hmm i need some new alloys !


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

BBS CH 18"


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'll go with Sam, but in 19".....










OEM Votex, BBS LM and the CH are my faves, but there's so many depending on the look you want.....the Bentleys look well tidy too :roll:

stu


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

stu_tt said:


> OEM Votex, BBS LM and the CH are my faves, but there's so many depending on the look you want.....the Bentleys look well tidy too :roll: stu


Because you hardly ever see TT's with LM's, CH's or Votrex's! (Although REAL LM's Kill it!)


----------



## SweeperTT-NL (May 7, 2009)

I like the OEM style Audi R8 LM's under the TT in silver, grey or black. I myself have the R8V10 in 18".
As far as I know I am the first (& maybe the only one) in Holland who has this combi. 8) Pretty exclusive.


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

:wink: I have these


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

19"s with 15mm spacers front, 30mm rears.


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

^ What wheels are they? They suit it really well. Would look even better with some Audi centre caps though.


----------



## TT8N (Nov 6, 2009)

my choice: rial daytona race 19" 
:twisted:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Now IL really like Lm rep splits and can get them cheap like the budgie..so have thought recently about changing but in all fairness I don't see my wheels often..


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)




----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd say the old style RS4s are the classic wheel which suits the car perfectly, I love mine


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

tgorman said:


>


I see you have now done you DSG front valance and the infill for the number plate looks great! why have you left your splitter off out of interest was you worried about it grounding out?
Rich


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

crapgolf said:


> tgorman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i took it off an it had been cut so much to fit the standard one it wouldnt have sat perfect on the V6
just need to get around to picking another one up but it only adds and extra 2cm ish so woulnt scrap
plus it helps protect the bumper


----------

